
How to pass proper DNS to your Docker containers - nimkar
http://www.releasemanagement.org/2016/02/how-to-pass-proper-dns-to-your-docker-containers/
======
dozzie
So basically, Docker can't make heads or tails of networking without human
intervention, despite making it complicated behind an opaque layer of
mechanics. Good job, I say. Really good job.

